# 5 Uses For Meat Tenderizer



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Interesting bits.....



> USE #2 -Relieve Bug Bites/Stings - oddly enough, meat tenderizer can offer some relief from itchy and painful insect bites and stings. It is a staple in some prepper medicine cabinets much like a staple in the prepper pantry.





> USE #3 - Burn Remedy - Meat tenderizer helps heal burns. To use meat tenderizer to heal burns, make a soothing paste out of it using water.


https://www.shtfplan.com/headline-news/prepping-tips-5-uses-for-meat-tenderizer_01142020


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@RedLion Um...that's a joke, right?

Meat tenderizers chemically break down the bonds between the cells of a piece of meat.

You _really_ want the bonds of your skin/muscle cells broken down??

I guess that would be one way to 'stop an itch' - but...I'll pass.


----------



## Dukers (Jan 28, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> @RedLion Um...that's a joke, right?
> 
> Meat tenderizers chemically break down the bonds between the cells of a piece of meat.
> 
> ...


Growing up, any time us kids got stung by a bee, wasp or what have you, grandma or Mom would make a paste with water and meat tenderizer and rub it on the sting. From what I remember it worked like a charm.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

good to about stings.bites and burns..especially seeing how I've got some that I haven't used since who knows when.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Dukers said:


> Growing up, any time us kids got stung by a bee, wasp or what have you, grandma or Mom would make a paste with water and meat tenderizer and rub it on the sting. From what I remember it worked like a charm.


Oh, I'm sure it works. It's the how it works that's the problem.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Dukers said:


> Growing up, any time us kids got stung by a bee, wasp or what have you, grandma or Mom would make a paste with water and meat tenderizer and rub it on the sting. From what I remember it worked like a charm.


Old biker trick for bee stings is take a cigarette and start rubbing the tobacco firmly into the sting area and presto no welt no itch no pain.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> Old biker trick for bee stings is take a cigarette and start rubbing the tobacco firmly into the sting area and presto no welt no itch no pain.


Chewing tobacco works, too. Not that I carry a can but...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Marica said:


> Chewing tobacco works, too. Not that I carry a can but...


Never tried that but yeah it should work just the same.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Oh, I'm sure it works. It's the how it works that's the problem.


I guess I would try it on "closed skin" and see what happens? I don't have any at the moment.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Funny story about Home Remedies;

I have used Bleach most of my adult life to clean my skin after exposure to poison ivy/oak and it has worked on me. One time, Mrs Slippy got crazy and decided to help me clear a section of our property that had plenty of poison ivy. 

So after a day of clearing I took a bottle of clorox bleach, put it on a white wash cloth and wiped down my arms and legs and let the bleach do its thing while I sat down and drank 2 or 3 beers before rinsing it off (The old 2-3 Beer Time Limit! :vs_laugh 

Mrs S had one area of her arm near her wrist that she thought had been exposed to poison ivy so I poured a bit of clorox on a white cloth and wiped down her arm. She was skeptical and kept bitching and moaning that it wouldn't work so I said "Woman, quit your bitching and moaning, set the damn clorox rag on your arm, drink a couple of beers and we'll all be happy!"

The next day poor Mrs Slippy had a freakin' white patch of skin on her normally beautiful tanned skin that would make Michael Jackson proud! If you happen to meet Mrs S, take a look at her left wrist and notice the white patch that wraps damn near around her wrist! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Dukers (Jan 28, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Dukers said:
> 
> 
> > Growing up, any time us kids got stung by a bee, wasp or what have you, grandma or Mom would make a paste with water and meat tenderizer and rub it on the sting. From what I remember it worked like a charm.
> ...


I don't think there was any negative effects. Although I'm still trying to figure out why I wear this bike helmet and drool bib all the time and I won't mention the short bus I take to work every day.&#128540;


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Dukers said:


> I don't think there was any negative effects. Although I'm still trying to figure out why I wear this bike helmet and drool bib all the time and I won't mention the short bus I take to work every day.&#128540;


:vs_lol:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Old biker trick for bee stings is take a cigarette and start rubbing the tobacco firmly into the sting area and presto no welt no itch no pain.


Make sure you put the cigarette out first though!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Funny story about Home Remedies;
> 
> I have used Bleach most of my adult life to clean my skin after exposure to poison ivy/oak and it has worked on me. One time, Mrs Slippy got crazy and decided to help me clear a section of our property that had plenty of poison ivy.
> 
> ...


Fels Naptha soap is what I have always used for poison ivy or poison oak. (But it doesn't work worth a damn for chiggers!)


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> Fels Naptha soap is what I have always used for poison ivy or poison oak. (But it doesn't work worth a damn for chiggers!)


What? Y'all got chiggers in fireland?



Inor said:


> Make sure you put the cigarette out first though!


But wait.. if you put it out first the you still feel the bee sting.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> What? Y'all got chiggers in fireland?


No chiggers in Fireland. Thank God!!!

The first (and hopefully last) time Mrs I and I experienced chiggers was when we met up with @Deebo and a couple other from here in SE Oklahoma. Mrs Inor and I must have gotten into a nest of them! Both of us were completely red and swollen from the waist down! I mean we were scratching until we bleed. Everybody told us to just paint clear fingernail polish on them. Hell, I would have gone broke buying enough clear fingernail polish to cover both of us! We had them BAD!!! The only thing that gave us ANY relief was to completely cover ourselves with Vaseline. And then, we were both too miserable to take advantage of the situation!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> No chiggers in Fireland. Thank God!!!
> 
> The first (and hopefully last) time Mrs I and I experienced chiggers was when we met up with @Deebo and a couple other from here in SE Oklahoma. Mrs Inor and I must have gotten into a nest of them! Both of us were completely red and swollen from the waist down! I mean we were scratching until we bleed. Everybody told us to just paint clear fingernail polish on them. Hell, I would have gone broke buying enough clear fingernail polish to cover both of us! We had them BAD!!! The only thing that gave us ANY relief was to completely cover ourselves with Vaseline. And then, we were both too miserable to take advantage of the situation!


Thank god we ain't got no chiggers up here. Just skeeters, black flies and knats.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

No chiggers in Washington.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Thank god we ain't got no chiggers up here. Just skeeters, black flies and knats.


Yeah. We did not have them in MN either. Those suckers are just plain evil!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

My mom taught me to make a baking soda paste for bee stings. Then I was taught (by a nurse) to get a bee sting out with a credit card. Hold it vertically against the skin and swipe the affected area. 

For burns we use a some juice from an aloe plant. 

Cold damp towels help to take the heat out of a sunburn.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

what I've done with bee stings for year's. is id scratch where i was stung.on account the bee/wasp will have left it's stinger and venom sack there.in which the toxin is still being pumped into me.so the scratching that location gets rid of the stinger and it's sack.to me.that means less toxins. That'd be very/extremely important if a person is allergic to bee stings


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I HATE poison Ivy, with a passion, I can see some and break out in a rash. I have used gasoline to rid my skin of the wretched oil that spreads PI. I have also has tp put socks on my hands, to keep from scratching at night.
Yes, [email protected], bees tings have a venom sack, that will stick and pulse pump, while wasps have a stinger that can scratch and leave a nasty welt, everywhere it breaks the skin. @Inor was freaking "eat up" by them "chiggertrees" as my wife calls them. He says they were "hiking" in the woods. Hmmmm...


----------

